# SChool me on Parkzone Planes



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

i was at the local Hobbytown and they had a large SE5a on display.It looks to be made of foam!I have never flown an R/C plane before so I need to know which plane would be good to start with!I prefer to stick with an electric and an all-in-one package w/radio sounds like the best bet.Opinions requested!


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

my first plane was a parkzone 182 Cessna. SUCKED. never even got it air born because it has 3 wheel landing gear and no matter what i did, the nose wheel would NOT be straight enough to taxi and take off. would always curv left or right.

http://www.nitroplanes.com/93a300-1400-skytrainer182-red-rtf-24g.html

^ get that, be successful and have fun. go the smart route. that one is cheap, RTF, has steerable nose wheel and is a great price. happy flying!


----------



## skeasor (Apr 2, 2012)

philo426 said:


> i was at the local Hobbytown and they had a large SE5a on display.It looks to be made of foam!I have never flown an R/C plane before so I need to know which plane would be good to start with!I prefer to stick with an electric and an all-in-one package w/radio sounds like the best bet.Opinions requested!


I've been flying planes for quite a while. Parkzone used to make some really good beginner airplanes. I would suggest the hobbyzone pipe cub to learn on. Anything that's 3 channels and made of some type of z-foam would be a good learner. Also, you could check out the glow trainers on towerhobbies if you wanna get into glow instead of electric. Electric seems to get expensive if you wanna fly alot.

I wouldn't suggest anything by nitro planes. Don't get something that doesn't fly straight cause you'll just get frustrated. Stick with great planes, hangar 9, parkzone, hobbyzone, etc...

Parkflyers.com has some nice rtf planes for a decent price. I owned their edge 540 at one time.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THanks for the tips!


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

First timer, Here ya go. 

http://secure.hobbyzone.com/catalog/HZ/index/index_park_flyers_rtf/HBZ7400.html

MANY people start with this plane, it's very easy to fly and fix. Good luck


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow I like that super cub!


----------



## skeasor (Apr 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:



trerc said:


> First timer, Here ya go.
> 
> http://secure.hobbyzone.com/catalog/HZ/index/index_park_flyers_rtf/HBZ7400.html
> 
> MANY people start with this plane, it's very easy to fly and fix. Good luck


----------



## yuyuz (Apr 14, 2012)

hello everybody


----------

